# Old birds make mistakes too!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This old bird...3 or 4 years old...made a big mistake today and let an old man sneak up and shoot him


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice bird BP. Was that in Utah?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, northern Utah


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Senile? Sucks gettin' old!

Just kidding,...sweet bird man!

Went out yesterday...took the horses out to turkey country. Made a few clucks...no response...left the horses with my mom...went up the hill. 15 minutes later she texts me...a big tom just came in a then flew off..scared the horses.

Wish I was older and had more patience!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cooler then the other side of the pillow


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Newt! Did ya step on his neck and ruin all the feathers?-O,-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

well...maybe8)


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

We chased that bird, or another that was in the same field, on Monday. I knew I wasn't getting up there again, so I guess I'm glad someone shot him. Just curious, how has your hunt been up there this year compaired to other years?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There was a couple jakes running in that flock and I darn near took one that day. But I held out and the old boy made a tactical mistake and paid the price. My brother took a bird the week before but up until this last couple weeks it has been pretty tough hunting for a couple old guys that struggle with the steep hills. Last year we only hunted the area a couple days. Although there are birds in the area, it is not an easy place to get a bird. After the first couple weeks the dummies are thinned out and the rest are pretty call shy and cautious. Sure is pretty country though.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:gossip:Uh BP better read your post again, dont want people thinking weird things about you


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ah...thanks Dunkem, not that I much care what people think, but I sure wouldn't want some person getting their hopes up only to get their hearts broke when reality confronted them


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-_O-


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, we found that the later part of the hunt has been much better. I have noticed a decrease in birds from years past, but there were always enough there to keep my interest. We saw at least one tom every time we went out, and could have had a few jakes, but ended up not filling our tags.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on another successful year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

That is awesome! Congrats, looks like it was alot of fun! How did it taste?


----------

